

RxJS - reactive programming for JavaScript - nprincigalli
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/devlabs/gg577610#js

======
nprincigalli
[http://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Charles/Introducing-RxJS-
Reac...](http://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/Charles/Introducing-RxJS-Reactive-
Extensions-for-JavaScript)

